# Glad to be done with surgery!



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone who gave me information on thyroid cancer. I had a lot of questions! 
My total thyroidectomy was on Tuesday for a nodule and Hurthle cell findings on my biopsy. It was a long 13 week wait for surgery. Only by taking it out and having a pathologist look at it can they know whether this is malignant. I stayed in the hospital one night. I was back to a regular diet the day after and I feel great! It was much easier than I expected except for the nausea, even though they put an anti-nausea patch behind my ear pre-op and gave me anti-nausea meds during surgery in my IV. I feel so good it's hard to follow the doctor's instructions--no cleaning, cooking, grocery shopping, lifting, bending, pushing, pulling for 2 weeks. I can drive by week two. When you feel so good it's easy to forget. But he said any bleeding in the neck can be le-threatening!

He also said it's good the thyroid gland is out, that it was nasty--that all Hashimotos glands are. Large, inflamed, lots of nodules. According to him, Hashimotos can only be assumed or expected pre-surgery through ultrasound, touch and blood tests. That it takes actually going in there and seeing it to have a definitive diagnosis.

He thinks i'm going to feel better even though I wasn't complaining of symptoms before.

It's a little sore to swallow but he told me even for that to take extra strength Tylenol because then I'll eat and sleep better.

I see him on Monday but the biopsy report could be back Friday.

Sue


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Sue - I am so glad you are doing so well! I had my TT on November 23rd and went back to work the following Monday (this week). I felt pretty good except for my voice. I just started with the tired feelings but relate some of that to stress as I did get a Dx of Papillary Cancer. I started my Synthroid last night. I was able to drive on Sunday and have been Christmas Shopping ever since! Good luck with the path report and keep us posted!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> I'd like to thank everyone who gave me information on thyroid cancer. I had a lot of questions!
> My total thyroidectomy was on Tuesday for a nodule and Hurthle cell findings on my biopsy. It was a long 13 week wait for surgery. Only by taking it out and having a pathologist look at it can they know whether this is malignant. I stayed in the hospital one night. I was back to a regular diet the day after and I feel great! It was much easier than I expected except for the nausea, even though they put an anti-nausea patch behind my ear pre-op and gave me anti-nausea meds during surgery in my IV. I feel so good it's hard to follow the doctor's instructions--no cleaning, cooking, grocery shopping, lifting, bending, pushing, pulling for 2 weeks. I can drive by week two. When you feel so good it's easy to forget. But he said any bleeding in the neck can be le-threatening!
> 
> He also said it's good the thyroid gland is out, that it was nasty--that all Hashimotos glands are. Large, inflamed, lots of nodules. According to him, Hashimotos can only be assumed or expected pre-surgery through ultrasound, touch and blood tests. That it takes actually going in there and seeing it to have a definitive diagnosis.
> ...


Really really good to hear from you! Isn't it wonderful to be rid of that nasty gland?

I hope you will share the pathology report with us.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Only one way to go now and that is, to good health. It does get better.

Congrats.


----------

